

Instagram doesn't care about artists' rights - dorkitude
http://instagr.am/p/TWWqa2tmGb/

======
loceng
I'm sure many people will dismiss this as it's standard practice, the status
quo has been set - though I feel when these kind of ethical issues are dealt
with in a fair manner, then those platforms will be the ones who win in the
end.

